# B29 Decals



## guym (May 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where I might find decals for the B29 in 1/48 scale for the enola gay and bockscar?????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The places I always look for decals are:
www.squadron.com
www.meteorprod.com
www.aeromaster.com

I know Meteor has a conversion kit for the atomic mission planes, and replacement cowls for Monogram's incorrect ones.


----------

